# Roads that end at a border without continuation in another country



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

There used to be lots of such roads on the Finnish-Soviet border, roads that until second world war were Finnish internal roads. Some are visible even today.

Of course, nature has had over 70 years to reclaim the roads, and 70 years ago the standard of local roads was not so high to begin with. It also looks like the Soviets purposefully demolished their part of the roads leading to the border (apart from those that remained as official border crossings, of course).

Unlicensed photographing on the border zone is forbidden, so it may be hard to find pictures of the actual borderline. This also applies to Google Street View. However, you may still find many weird dead ends or (more likely) abrupt 90-degree turns when approaching the border on minor roads.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

OulaL said:


> There used to be lots of such roads on the Finnish-Soviet border, roads that until second world war were Finnish internal roads. Some are visible even today.
> 
> Of course, nature has had over 70 years to reclaim the roads, and 70 years ago the standard of local roads was not so high to begin with. It also looks like the Soviets purposefully demolished their part of the roads leading to the border (apart from those that remained as official border crossings, of course).
> 
> Unlicensed photographing on the border zone is forbidden, so it may be hard to find pictures of the actual borderline. This also applies to Google Street View. However, you may still find many weird dead ends or (more likely) abrupt 90-degree turns when approaching the border on minor roads.


The rules regarding to the frontier zone have been relieved a lot. Initially, it was 3 km wide, except 4 km at the sea. Currently, it is only tens of meters wide in some places. 

Let us look at this view: https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.0202...e1pAi5Gxl8nYbe2Wv0FA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fi

It is the current endpoint of the former road between Joutseno and Jääski. The road end at the edge of the frontier zone. The width of the zone is about 300 meters: The forest behind the field is located in Russia.

The importance of the photography ban had gone down: While you are not allowed to take photos while being in the frontier zone, the zone itself and the area of Russia can be photographed.

The easternmost spot on the continental Europe is located at Finnish/Russian border. The road to access was excluded from the frontier zone 5+ years ago, after the Frontier Guard got tired to write permits to 10000 tourists per year. Now, this extreme spot can be seen at the distance of 200 meters. 

My earlier post about that: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94365703

Here is the place where the main road 14 Viipuri-Savonlinna-Juva was cut. The road was truncated to the route Parikkala-Savonlinna-Juva, where it still runs: https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.0703...WvSvJ2chXoyA4IX24SzQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fi


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

MattiG said:


> The easternmost spot on the continental Europe is located at Finnish/Russian border. https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.0703...WvSvJ2chXoyA4IX24SzQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fi


??
There is still over 1000 km between Finnland and the Ural mountains. What is "continental Europe"?


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Kemo said:


> ??
> There is still over 1000 km between Finnland and the Ural mountains. What is "continental Europe"?


A typo. The purpose was to write "continental EU".


----------



## devo (Jun 24, 2011)

CNGL said:


> French RN 21 used to abruptly end at the top of Bujaruelo pass because the Spanish road (C-138, God knows which number would have now...) was never built.


As I read this I thought you were talking about this place, which is not too far away, and has the number A-139, and it is equally interesting for this thread.

https://goo.gl/maps/4Xos4DUMiZQ2

I find it really interesting that this short segment has been built instead of just ending the road at the resort, or at least at the junction. Anyone knows the history behind this? Only logical explanation I can imagine is that a tunnel was supposed to be built to connect it to Bagnères-de-Luchon in some way.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The Hungarian M70 (4-laned at the border) ended at the Slovenian border between 2004 and 2008.


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

This road is also good for the thread


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

devo said:


> As I read this I thought you were talking about this place, which is not too far away, and has the number A-139, and it is equally interesting for this thread.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/4Xos4DUMiZQ2
> 
> I find it really interesting that this short segment has been built instead of just ending the road at the resort, or at least at the junction. Anyone knows the history behind this? Only logical explanation I can imagine is that a tunnel was supposed to be built to connect it to Bagnères-de-Luchon in some way.


I've actually been there. And yes, a tunnel has been planned for decades, and if it gets built the Spanish portal would be located there.


----------



## devo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cool info. They also bothered to build a bridge over a ravine, and all that rock cutting... Is this the most expensive piece of "unused" road in a deserted location? That should also be a thread.


----------



## jdb.2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Boltzman said:


> I think the best example of a road ending at a border is the Algerian A1 at the Moroccan border.


Yes, and the only legal way to go from Morocco to Algeria (or via versa) is by crossing the Mediterranean twice. :nuts:


----------



## devo (Jun 24, 2011)

ukraroad said:


> This road is also good for the thread


Nice! Only about 1500 meters to a track/road on the French side. I found another angle:

https://goo.gl/maps/4q1VvfEtwq22

Look at that Golf... "This is the wrong way"


----------



## george_jov (Jun 29, 2016)

Macedonian - Bulgarian border crossing at Klepalo.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

MattiG said:


> Let us look at this view: https://www.google.fi/maps/@61.0202...e1pAi5Gxl8nYbe2Wv0FA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=fi


Well yes, this is exactly what I meant with nature reclaiming the road. You cannot see the actual endpoint of the road that came to be when the border was drawn, because trees are growing up out of the road itself; and because of the border zone, despite how thin it here is, you cannot get close enough to take a picture.

After 70 years, those who know what to look for can still understand that a road once existed (after those few starting metres used for farmland access), but you really cannot call that a road anymore. And indeed, it is not shown on recent maps as a road.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

jdb.2 said:


> Yes, and the only legal way to go from Morocco to Algeria (or via versa) is by crossing the Mediterranean twice. :nuts:


What about the route through Western Sahara and Mauretania? Apart from that, that, as it seems, you would have to go across the desert, due to lack of roads.

On Google Maps I can see an asphalt road through the Maroccan-Western Saharan border (R103 road in Marocco, no idea if it has any number in Western Sahara) and a road from Western Sahara, through a tiny piece of Mauretania, to Algeria - which turns out to be actually an offroad trail on a desert. Interestingly, both without any checkpoints at the Marrocan-Western Saharan, Western Saharan-Mauretanian and Mauretanian-Algerian borders.

There is also a piece of direct border between Western Sahara and Algeria.

By the way, how does it work in all those Saharan countries? So that there is no visible border like kind of patrolled fence, and it seems, actually everyone can technically cross these borders in the middle of a desert. Of course, it is probably dangerous and you must be well equipped, but it's doable. Do they have there a Schengen-like thing? Even if so, then rather not everywhere, because many African countries are in conflict.

------

Ok, it seems that most of the Western Sahara territory is actually controlled by Marocco, Marrocans built a wall at the border of the territory controlled by them, and this wall reaches the ocean at the south-west corner of Western Sahara, so you cannot go by land from the Marocco-controlled area in Western Sahara to Mauretania. Although you probably can do it through the ocean.

And many African countries actually don't have such walls on their borders on Sahara. So how does it look like?

------

It seems, there is actually a border crossing, at the border of Moroccan part of Western Sahara and Mauretania free Western Sahara, and it's open for traffic: https://goo.gl/maps/VTfFcRXRpMt (you can see a queue of lorries to cross the border) - although between the Western Saharan and Moroccan checkpoints, through the "no man's land", there is no asphalt.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Kpc21 said:


> Ok, it seems that most of the Western Sahara territory is actually controlled by Marocco


Good morning. 



Kpc21 said:


> Marrocans built a wall at the border of the territory controlled by them, and this wall reaches the ocean at the south-west corner of Western Sahara, so you cannot go by land from the Marocco-controlled area in Western Sahara to Mauretania.


You can drive there, but that short stretch is a dirt road, the rest is paved. Btw, it's M*o*rocco and Maur*i*tania.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

JackFrost said:


> Do unusable roads without border checkpoints count too? In Hungary, we got plenty of those with Romania... hno:


A similar example at the Poland-Ukraine border: https://goo.gl/maps/gaedWppeFc72










The sign says:

Republic of Poland
(coat of arms)
State Border
Crossing forbidden


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Between Lithuania and Belarus

1) Norviliškės (LT) - Piackuny (BY). People on both sides of the border are usually relatives but many haven't seen each other for years because of this idiotic border. Here is the border 2014:








And in 2015:









2) The Medininkai (LT) - Kamienny Łoh (BY) local road (not to confuse with the border crossing point around 1km away on the Vilnius-Minsk road)


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

The cable stayed New Yalu River Bridge from China ends rather unceremoniously in a field in the DPRK.

https://goo.gl/maps/A742Dd9JXXr










Although this is less to do with a border line and more to do with a superpower economy expecting a famine riddled autocracy to keep up with its own infrastructure projects. :nuts:


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Exethalion said:


> The cable stayed New Yalu River Bridge from China ends rather unceremoniously in a field in the DPRK.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/A742Dd9JXXr
> 
> ...


This is similar to the Oyapck River Bridge between French Guiana and Brazil.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/08/w...o-french-guiana-a-bridge-for-no-one.html?_r=0


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not acctually a road, but a bicycle lane. It is planned to connect Timisoara in Romania and Zrenjanin in Serbia, however, only Romanian part of it was finished so far. Lane currently ends at Serbian border:


----------

